# Hunting > Firearm Safety >  The am show this morning

## Nathan F

Just curious and I would not normally get into this but did anyone else see that Labour spoon David Parker on the am show this morning . In a nutshell he was trying to defend Labour's appalling gun violence record whilst debating with Nicola Wills the National deputy. He was adamant that despite the shootings going on night after night that the streets were safer because the police didnt have to deal with MSSA's . He kept spinning that line to which Ryan Bridge and Nicola wWills called BS . He then doubled down by saying - " Id rather have a shotgun pointed at me than a MSSA !!!" .

Even Bridge just looked at him and said "Really ?" > These are the people that run the country .....

----------


## Nathan F

Here it is here - You just have to put up with Donkey Dentures Grandstanding at the start - https://www.newshub.co.nz/home/polit...shootings.html

----------


## Finnwolf

‘Trying to put a gloss on a turd’ comes to mind when listening to Parker.

----------


## Bos

They're all muppets;   and then Cindy gives her advice to the US on how to combat gun violence, because thats what she achieved at home
Seriously??
They don't want to admit reality while their culture of self endorsement continues  :Angry:  :Angry:

----------


## tac a1

And this is the mentality of the leaders of this country presently. What a bloody joke, 'Id rather be shot at by a shotgun than a semi automatic'  

Don't you think that the idea should be that you don't get shot at at all?? Just goes to show how out of touch these dickheads really are.

Parker...........what an absolute limp wristed, hand wringing, neo liberal wally. 

I quite like the way Nicola cut him to bits though. She's quite sharp I think

----------


## Nathan F

> And this is the mentality of the leaders of this country presently. What a bloody joke, 'Id rather be shot at by a shotgun than a semi automatic'  
> 
> Don't you think that the idea should be that you don't get shot at at all?? Just goes to show how out of touch these dickheads really are.
> 
> Parker...........what an absolute limp wristed, hand wringing, neo liberal wally. 
> 
> I quite like the way Nicola cut him to bits though. She's quite sharp I think


Yep he's weaker than cats piss. A poor excuse for a man

----------


## Marty Henry

If that's your opinion of Parker I'd love to see what you think of Michael Woods

----------


## Nathan F

> If that's your opinion of Parker I'd love to see what you think of Michael Woods


Isn't he just dreadful !

----------


## No.3

The only thing that Micheal Wood has going for him is that he's better than Poto Williams, Kris Faafoi and Nanaia Mahuta...  Unfortunately that's not a reference at all though.

I was listening to a replay of that drivel Parker dropped over the radio while I was driving - I just about drove off the road I was that shocked.  They seem to have this idea rifle=bad, shotgun=ok and not as dangerous...

----------


## Rushy

What a complete and utter toss pot of a man.

----------


## Bigbang

Ya'll getting pissed off enough yet to do anything about it?

----------


## Danger Mouse

> Ya'll getting pissed off enough yet to do anything about it?


Provocative post. New user. Low post count.

Yeah, you seem legit.

----------


## jakewire

Watching that.

----------


## Ben Waimata

> The only thing that Micheal Wood has going for him is that he's better than Poto Williams, Kris Faafoi and Nanaia Mahuta...  Unfortunately that's not a reference at all though.
> 
> I was listening to a replay of that drivel Parker dropped over the radio while I was driving - I just about drove off the road I was that shocked.  They seem to have this idea rifle=bad, shotgun=ok and not as dangerous...


Makes you wonder if he's ever seen what a shotgun will do at close range. Also I wonder if he knows how many semi auto shotguns are out there.... It does demonstrate just how informed our law makers are.

----------


## Rushy

As an aside, I will be competing in a three gun competition at the club this morning for the first time in a very long time (early 2020).  I will be using a 9mm pistol, a 12g semi auto shotgun and a .22 semi auto rifle hopefully all with good effect but I can’t help but think that I will be using two fit for purpose firearms and a poor substitute and to me there is an absolute irony that I can be trusted with a pistol for which I will use five magazines with a 19 round capacity but I cannot be trusted with a rifle with which I previously used three magazines with a 30 round capacity.  The law makers that affected this situation really were as dumb as a bag full of hammers.

----------


## RUMPY

> Ya'll getting pissed off enough yet to do anything about it?


I intend to vote for a party other than Labour.

----------


## Ben Waimata

> As an aside, I will be competing in a three gun competition at the club this morning for the first time in a very long time (early 2020).  I will be using a 9mm pistol, a 12g semi auto shotgun and a .22 semi auto rifle hopefully all with good effect but I cant help but think that I will be using two fit for purpose firearms and a poor substitute and to me there is an absolute irony that I can be trusted with a pistol for which I will use five magazines with a 19 round capacity but I cannot be trusted with a rifle with which I previously used three magazines with a 30 round capacity.  The law makers that affected this situation really were as dumb as a bag full of hammers.


I saw a facebook post at confiscation time, a well known firearms salesman had a picture of the fully functioning 7.62X54R belt feed machine gun he was keeping and the .22short pump action rifle that was too dangerous for him to be trusted to possess anymore. Evil things, these .22short pump actions! Not to mention all the guys keeping their M16s but handing in their AR15s.

----------


## Ginga

Meanwhile some brave dudes shot up a heap of houses in Auckland. The good old drive by then take off fast.  Takes a hard man to do that!!!! Not. And I’ll put money on it those rifles or shotguns were all held illegally. Our system now hounds jo average who plays by the rules while the bottom hides behind excuses…..

----------


## bumblefoot

Here's the video... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5DxyBbhIuE

----------


## Beavis

I crack up about how they keep banging on about banning "assault rifles", when ironically assault rifles are unaffected by the law changes.

The fact also that Matthew Hunt was murdered with a Norinco NHM90 unfortunately proves just how arrogant and out of touch they are.

----------


## tac a1

> I crack up about how they keep banging on about banning "assault rifles", when ironically assault rifles are unaffected by the law changes.
> 
> The fact also that Matthew Hunt was murdered with a Norinco NHM90 unfortunately proves just how arrogant and out of touch they are.


Yup, already forgotten about that fact by the powers that be. 

Perhaps Mr Parker needs to see what being shot with a shotgun actually looks like.............

----------


## Longrun

I guess MSSA rifles are associated with higher number of deaths and injury per event. 
The 'public' perspective seems to find a single event far less tolerable than 8,10 or 15 separate events with the same toll.

----------


## Bigbang

The public perspective is what the "gov" tell the msm to say it is

----------


## Longrun

Go and canvas it yourself.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Don't fall in to the trap of saying what they let me keep is worse than what they took.
That just gives them a supporting argument when they come back for more.
Counter their statements with....

Based on your reasoning and percentages, all cops are rapists and murderers, all politicans are child molesters, all priests are child molesters, etc.
It's not true, but it's the same argument based on about the same percentage they use against licenced firearm owners.

Appologies to any cops, politicians, priests etc who are not in the small percentage of crooks, but if it offends you, stand up and point it out to the muppets making this new legislation.

----------


## MarkN

I'm not going get into the minutiae, of the pro and anti gun laws, argument.

I will however, make an observation, on the American, "freedom to own guns without restriction", people.

The starting point, in the defence of this stance, is almost always, the second amendment of the constitution of the U.S.A.

The amendment reads: “A well regulated militia, being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms, shall not be infringed.”

Let's examine the first four words -  “A well regulated militia...”

Read this bit slowly - What is gun control legislation, applied to people who own guns, if not regulation? 

The regulated bit, of the regulated militia.....

And yet the people trumpeting the “A well regulated militia...” are violently opposed to having any regulation.

I think I've laboured the point enough.


further reading   https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/...eaning-history

----------


## Longrun

The Swiss seem to have this a bit more worked out than the US.

----------


## GDMP

The fact is if you asked most MP's here exactly what was prohibited/restricted they likely would not have a clue....as they have no knowledge of the subject matter.They just parrot the party line that what they have done is a success when its obvious to anyone with commonsense it is just another fail.What they are really saying is that piling on yet more restrictions on those who are already following the rules,will somehow reign in those who are un-licensed and already ignoring all the rules....the stupidity of that notion speaks for itself.

----------


## Bol Tackshin

What is really at issue is the of the cascade that seems to be pervasive in regulation of society. 

Guns are bad,  so licence the owners. That didn't work, so ban the worst guns (whatever they may be). That didn't work,  so register all guns. That didn't work,  so make guns illegal. That didn't work... You get the picture?

----------


## Longrun

Here's an interesting article on gun ownership, gun crime and gun 'culture'
https://theconversation.com/us-shoot...n-crime-183933

----------


## Danger Mouse

> The fact is if you asked most MP's here exactly what was prohibited/restricted they likely would not have a clue....as they have no knowledge of the subject matter.They just parrot the party line that what they have done is a success when its obvious to anyone with commonsense it is just another fail.What they are really saying is that piling on yet more restrictions on those who are already following the rules,will somehow reign in those who are un-licensed and already ignoring all the rules....the stupidity of that notion speaks for itself.


They also don't care. They were seen To be doing something, uninformed public approves.

----------


## Ben Waimata

> I'm not going get into the minutiae, of the pro and anti gun laws, argument.
> 
> I will however, make an observation, on the American, "freedom to own guns without restriction", people.
> 
> The starting point, in the defence of this stance, is almost always, the second amendment of the constitution of the U.S.A.
> 
> The amendment reads: A well regulated militia, being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms, shall not be infringed.
> 
> Let's examine the first four words -  A well regulated militia...
> ...


They are regulated, you need a special permit to own fully automatics!!!   :Grin: 

I agree with your point, and I don't think the US 2nd amendment would have been meant to be understood the way it has been. However, much like the Tow, what was then has become what is now and with all the animosity amongst both sides it is hard to turn the clock back.

What annoys me far more is our PM suggesting NZs highly regulated firearms licensing system was in any way similar to the US 2A.  We HAD a very regulated system, particularly regarding semi auto centrefires E cat. The knee-jerk law changes in NZ will have more influence than Ardern probably intended, and will just polarise the debate far more. She should have kept her mouth shut in relation to highly emotive US domestic issues and not try to imply the NZ law changes were in any way relevant to their totally different legal situation.

----------


## Longrun

Think you'll find that 'less guns equals less gun crime' at least as far as the US is concerned.

https://www.hsph.harvard.edu/hicrc/f...uns-and-death/

These US centric findings are probably influenced by high handgun sales/ownership and not relevant elsewhere (such as Finland, Sweden and Norway with high gun ownership)

danger mouse highlighted the nub of it above and hard to see how it could have gone another way in NZ.

----------


## XR500

Michael Moore's "Bowling for Columbine" documentary , way back in 2002 explained it pretty well.

If you watch some period movies (watching 1883 right now) you will see how the possession and use of firearms was intricately woven into their patchwork of life.

In a nutshell Michael Moore identified easy access to firearms, combined with massive wealth inequality primarily to blame.

----------


## Black Rabbit

The recent shooting and killing was sorrow, but it does `t change my opinion about guns. Still it `s people killing people, even banned all the firearms, people will continue to kill people. They can use knifes, bombs, or even a bus or truck. In the history, if a Govt do `t allow people to own weapons, those govt was and is not a govt as freeman wanted.

----------


## small_caliber

> I'm not going get into the minutiae, of the pro and anti gun laws, argument.
> 
> I will however, make an observation, on the American, "freedom to own guns without restriction", people.
> 
> The starting point, in the defence of this stance, is almost always, the second amendment of the constitution of the U.S.A.
> 
> The amendment reads: A well regulated militia, being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms, shall not be infringed.
> 
> Let's examine the first four words -  A well regulated militia...
> ...



If you interpret the 2A that way, what does this bit mean? "the right of the people to keep and bear arms, shall not be infringed."


I agree
The well regulated malitia are required to ensure the security of a free state.

The malitia are a military force raised from the civilian population to supplement a regular army, so given that these people are "civilians" they will need regulated in a military manner when they are called upon to supplement the regular army.
The civilians are not a malitia until they are called upon to be so.
So as civilians their freedom to own firearms shall not be infringed.

Since the American Constitution was drawn up following the war of Independence think about what took place "prior" to it being drawn up.

When the war of Independence started the Americans didn't have an army, the continental army was created by an act of Congress on 14 June 1775, and the "malitia" was called up to fight. So once called up they needed regulated as any army is. Without regulation of the malitia there is no command chain, no discipline, and a greater chance of defeat, thus you loose the "free state"

To me the 2A is quite clear, but those who want firearms regulation in the USA want to change the meaning of it to suit their agenda. It's been to court twice and both times the current meaning has been supported by the supreme court.

I am unsure how we came to be discussing the USA second amendment, this is like horseface giving the Americans advise on how to implement gun control based on how she did it here.

If we had a 2A written in as part of our rights would what horseface did regarding firearms law changes have taken place?

Even though we haven't got anything like the 2A written into our rights, horseface and the government changed the law with no consultation with those that it affected. Which left a pretty sour feeling in a lot of people.

----------


## Longrun

> The recent shooting and killing was sorrow, but it does `t change my opinion about guns. Still it `s people killing people, even banned all the firearms, people will continue to kill people. They can use knifes, bombs, or even a bus or truck. In the history, if a Govt do `t allow people to own weapons, those govt was and is not a govt as freeman wanted.


Can that be true if the homicide rate corresponds directly with the number/availability of firearms?

----------


## small_caliber

> Can that be true if the homicide rate corresponds directly with the number/availability of firearms?


Can you please point me to the peer reviewed studies that support what you are saying.

----------


## XR500

> Can you please point me to the peer reviewed studies that support what you are saying.


I see what you did there! :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Longrun

> Can you please point me to the peer reviewed studies that support what you are saying.


I'm not sure if I should respond to this but there's a pretty solid Harvard lit review a few posts up. 
Perhaps you could investigate further yourself or even provide 'peer reviewed' studies that show the co-relation not to be so.

----------


## small_caliber

> I'm not sure if I should respond to this but there's a pretty solid Harvard lit review a few posts up. 
> Perhaps you could investigate further yourself or even provide 'peer reviewed' studies that show the co-relation not to be so.


The Swedish population seems to have a high number of firearms yet doesn't have the problem of homicide, there are several cities in the USA that have very high firearms ownership yet they have low crime and homicide rates. If you removed the cities with high gang numbers would the numbers still come out the same in those studies?
A question for your were those studies peer reviewed?

There are numerous studies that get referred to that support peoples views, but nine times out of ten they aren't peer reviewed. That is like saying what "Gun Control NZ" says is true, because they say it is.

NZ has a police force that doesn't carry firearms yet they kill more civilians than the police in countries that do carry firearms, does this support your views?

----------


## Longrun

I mentioned Sweden, Finland and Norway in my post. They all have high gun ownership rates (mostly sporting arms) and have low homicide rates in comparison with USA but are high in comparison with other European countries.
Here's Sweden as an example

https://www.barrons.com/news/sweden-...ws-01622034913

----------


## Ross Nolan

> I'm not going get into the minutiae, of the pro and anti gun laws, argument.
> 
> I will however, make an observation, on the American, "freedom to own guns without restriction", people.
> 
> The starting point, in the defence of this stance, is almost always, the second amendment of the constitution of the U.S.A.
> 
> The amendment reads: A well regulated militia, being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms, shall not be infringed.
> 
> Let's examine the first four words -  A well regulated militia...
> ...


The well regulated part, in the language of the day, meant properly equipped.

Most of the artillery used in the early part of the Rev war was privately owned - and this wasn't uncommon for the time. Many ships carried cannon for protection against pirates, and additionally private artillery was necessary as the westward movement ran into resistance from the current inhabitants - necessitating blockhouses and forts wrapped around trading posts.

----------


## Bol Tackshin

With regard to preferring to be shot at with a  shotgun than a semi-auto.... What if it's a semi-auto shotgun?  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## vulcannz

That has to be quote of the year when Ryan looks at Parker and asks "Do you think the gangs gave back all their semiautomatics" and ffs Park says "yes". The look on Ryans face is priceless.

and how does Parker know which guns were used?

----------


## norsk

> I mentioned Sweden, Finland and Norway in my post. They all have high gun ownership rates (mostly sporting arms) and have low homicide rates in comparison with USA but are high in comparison with other European countries.
> Here's Sweden as an example
> 
> https://www.barrons.com/news/sweden-...ws-01622034913


You need to understand why the homocide rate in Sweden has skyrocketed. That is a combination of factors due mostly to open boarders and gangs of new arrivals jockying for dominance in the drug trade. Not "Lars Erikkson" brassing up the systembolaget with his Hunting Rifle.

Sweden, Finland and Norway are very safe and law abiding countries outside the big cities.

----------


## Longrun

I understand that perfectly well. The article attached says as much.
Unfortunately the rule makers are looking at the simple metrics that I've highlighted.
I'm not saying I agree with it...it is however, happening.

----------


## norsk

> I understand that perfectly well. The article attached says as much.
> Unfortunately the rule makers are looking at the simple metrics that I've highlighted.
> I'm not saying I agree with it...it is however, happening.


No you are mistaken,the artical does not mention ethnicity nor Swedens liberal immigration policy.Which may well be factors?

Anyhoo I am off to Stockholm on Thursday, its a loverly time of year over there.

----------


## GDMP

It is interesting that its always the US that is mentioned with murder and firearms ownership levels.....and yet Russia actually has a somewhat higher murder rate then the US (per head of population) despite the fact handguns are nearly unheard of there (legal ones anyway) and all rifles and shotguns are registered and very strictly controlled,although legal for hunting and other such uses.

----------


## Longrun

Here's what a Russian citizen interested in the subject says.

'Because you have to go deeper.

In the US the intentional homicide rate is 4.9 and 2.83 of that is firearm-related (more than half). In Russia the homicide rate is 9.2 and while there are no good sources on the firearm related rate, neighboring Belarus and Ukraine have similar to Russian firearm possession laws and both have the firearm-related death rate less than 0.1. So basically guns doesn't contribute that much to the homicide rate in Russia. Note, that it doesn't really mean that the homicide rate doesn't depend on gun control laws.

As for the question why the homicide rate is so high in Russia: once again, we have to go deeper. When we slice and dice data we will see that most of homicides are connected with alcohol intoxication and while Moscow has the rate of 3.5, Siberia region has the rate of 15, which roughly correlates with the alcohol consumption by region. Another thing is percentage of homicides as a result of domestic violence. As much as 70-80% of murders in Russia are results of domestic violence (and again due to alcohol intoxication), this is much higher percentage than in the US.

So basically your chances of being murdered on the streets in Russia is actually smaller than in the US.'

----------


## GDMP

But your chances of being murdered in general is way higher in Russia....

----------


## Longrun

Yes it is.  The Harvard review was focussed on western developed  nations and was consistent.

You can focus on outliers/anomalies if you will though the rule makers of western nations are not.

Them's just the facts.

----------


## vulcannz

Looking at the reports of the shootings today they like look a semi was being used, 4 or more shots in rapid succession, some of the holes look to big to be a 22. So I think the governments claim that MSSAs are not being used is bollocks.

----------


## tac a1

> Looking at the reports of the shootings today they like look a semi was being used, 4 or more shots in rapid succession, some of the holes look to big to be a 22. So I think the governments claim that MSSAs are not being used is bollocks.


Watch Parker parrot on his bollocks at the start of this post mate, that's why I put it up. They are still utterly detached from reality for what's actually happening on the streets.

Meanwhile the tooth fairy labour princess is getting all sorts of accolades and people swanning over her in America, whilst at home there is a nightly running gun battles in Auckland.

----------


## tac a1

Not really relevant to NZ and what were facing.

----------


## Sideshow

> Here it is here - You just have to put up with Donkey Dentures Grandstanding at the start - https://www.newshub.co.nz/home/polit...shootings.html


Would have liked to have seen that @Nathan F but it wont let me as outside the country.might be just as well lol :XD:  so he really said that?!! :Wtfsmilie: 

Have to try to remember the donkey dentures one I may have to borrow that :Thumbsup:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Would have liked to have seen that @Nathan F but it won’t let me as outside the country…….might be just as well lol so he really said that?!!
> 
> Have to try to remember the donkey dentures one I may have to borrow that


I had a chuckle at donkey dentures too.
It's ingrained now.

----------


## no1_49er

> Would have liked to have seen that @Nathan F but it won’t let me as outside the country…….might be just as well lol so he really said that?!!


Get yourself a VPN. I use HideAway.
You can select which country you want to appear to be in, which gives you access to lots of stuff that would otherwise be inaccessible by virtue of being in "the wrong country".

----------


## T.FOYE

After reading this thread i now have a bunch of new things to yell at my telly. Surprised its not covered in toast crumbs by now. But seriously i agree with almost all posts. I hear and see these politicians and instantly regret turning the news on. Im sick of hearing sirens every night and that black helecopter makes Auckland feel like district 9. I dont go jogging now because 2 random people have recently been stabbed in my immediate area alone. 2 or 3 gunned down as well. Not to mention when you try to go shopping at countdown (dead mr stabby shouldnt have been in NZ im refering to you!). Crime in Auckland is an abortion and we all know it (except for the polliticians). Labours failures are having a real and observable effect i feel. Hearing them blame governments of the distant past and their own shabby handling of covid just makes my blood boil.

----------


## Nathan F

See the latest ? Stolen information from Auckland central police station containing firearms owners info. These are the same inept muppets advocating for a firearms register  lol

----------


## Danger Mouse

I can't tell if it's malicious or incompetence any more

----------


## Nathan F

> I can't tell if it's malicious or incompetence any more


I’m not sure they would know either

----------


## Sideshow

It’s like dumb and dumber  :Wtfsmilie: 
I’d not like to be the in the next crew that had to clean up this mess……..is the new treasurer going to be left a note…….”Sorry there’s no money left” :Zomg:  :X X: 

Just makes me kind of thirsty let’s have a nice glass of water :Psychotic:  :Wink: 

 :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## T.FOYE

They said not to worry. They're looking into it....

Sweet.

----------


## Sideshow

> They said not to worry. They're looking into it....
> 
> Sweet.


There not the only ones :Zomg:  :O O:

----------


## Allgood

> They said not to worry. They're looking into it....
> 
> Sweet.


Reminds me of the story about the new Kaitaia Police station. They had to postpone the opening cos someone broke into it the night before and stole the toilet leaving a gaping hole in the floor. Police were quoted as saying "We are looking into it, but have nothing to go on"..........

----------


## Nathan F

Did anybody see the show this morning.They had an LFO on the show who'd had the whole gun safe stolen from his house and no follow up from the police. Then they doubled down by having the Auckland area commander try and explain why sensitive information was left in an abandoned police station. She looked woefully out of her depth. It's good to see mainstream media starting to hold police and govt to account. They also highlight how woefully inept the whole gun buy back fiasco was.

----------


## Nickoli

> Did anybody see the show this morning.They had an LFO on the show who'd had the whole gun safe stolen from his house and no follow up from the police. Then they doubled down by having the Auckland area commander try and explain why sensitive information was left in an abandoned police station. She looked woefully out of her depth. It's good to see mainstream media starting to hold police and govt to account. They also highlight how woefully inept the whole gun buy back fiasco was.


Agreed - very good to hear. Can someone please post a link?

----------


## Ben Waimata

> Did anybody see the show this morning.They had an LFO on the show who'd had the whole gun safe stolen from his house and no follow up from the police. Then they doubled down by having the Auckland area commander try and explain why sensitive information was left in an abandoned police station. She looked woefully out of her depth. It's good to see mainstream media starting to hold police and govt to account. They also highlight how woefully inept the whole gun buy back fiasco was.


_THAT_ was on tv???? You sure it was not a story about licensed shooters begging gangs to take their firearms? Someone better call me an ambulance, I might be either going into shock or having a heart attack. On second thoughts don't bother, the medical system is so overloaded I'll either be dead or recovered before they could see me anyway.

----------


## Allgood

Here ya go.......

https://www.newshub.co.nz/home/new-z...interview.html

The guy who was burgled follows on after the superintendent....

----------


## Savage1

> I can't tell if it's malicious or incompetence any more


I quite like this one.

Hanlons Razor:

"Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity."

----------


## no1_49er

Here's where things can get very scary.
In an attempt to curry favour with the voting populous, West Australian police released a map showing the whereabouts of Law Abiding Licenced Firearms Owners to the (so called) news organisations. The map was street level accurate. It didn't identify by name or even what firearms might be there - just that there was a LAFO at that address.
Can that be true? You'd better believe it  https://ozgunlobby.com/t/papalias-wa...-shooters/3693 

What has happened?
https://enoughgun.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=16843 
Oh yeh, we're dealing with real nice people here.

And now, NZ Police would have you believe that their database, containing your information, will be secure from the scum of the earth.
I use that term with some caution because there are some members of our community who wear a certain gang uniform that seems to give them some impunity.

Stay safe out there.

----------


## Woody

Incredible..Even more concerning are the anti gun politicians cavortings.

----------


## off.the.grid

> Here it is here - You just have to put up with Donkey Dentures Grandstanding at the start - https://www.newshub.co.nz/home/polit...shootings.html


What an absolute dick, pretty much sums it all up doesnt it?

----------


## XR500

And we think our Police leak data like a sieve?..............

Look whats just happened in China.  Police database hacked into one BILLION people's private data. Allegedly the biggest data breach in history.

What chance do they think they have in keeping OUR private data safe when the worlds most surveilled, controlled, locked down population can still have hackers access this sort of data.

https://www.aljazeera.com/economy/20...r-alleged-leak

----------


## Ranger 888

I'm concerned about the rash of knife attacks all over Auckland at present. I feel the government should ban ALL knives capable of more than 10 rapid stab attempts, which includes filleting, carving, boning, pocket, Swiss Army, steak, and butchers knives. They should organise a buyback system to get these evil weapons off the streets to make our communities safer, AND introduce a register for all knives out there in the community. People should be required to have a licence to own knives, and be judged as to whether they are "fit and proper". Gang members of course, will be exempt, because they need to be able to protect themselves.




i

----------


## tiroahunta

> I'm concerned about the rash of knife attacks all over Auckland at present. I feel the government should ban ALL knives capable of more than 10 rapid stab attempts, which includes filleting, carving, boning, pocket, Swiss Army, steak, and butchers knives. They should organise a buyback system to get these evil weapons off the streets to make our communities safer, AND introduce a register for all knives out there in the community. People should be required to have a licence to own knives, and be judged as to whether they are "fit and proper". Gang members of course, will be exempt, because they need to be able to protect themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i


Be easier to join a gang.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## doinit

If you call yourself a hunter then yes your already in a gang ..

----------


## foxhound

If the buy back was a success, why havnt we seen footage of all these confiscated mssas being crushed on camera. Im sure when Australia had its buy backs there was footage and pics of skip bins full of rifles ready for destroying. 
Im sure its no where near the number they predicted otherwise the y would have been gloating about it and footage every where with that idiot S Nash.

----------


## Sasquatch

> If the buy back was a success, why havnt we seen footage of all these confiscated mssas being crushed on camera. Im sure when Australia had its buy backs there was footage and pics of skip bins full of rifles ready for destroying. 
> Im sure its no where near the number they predicted otherwise the y would have been gloating about it and footage every where with that idiot S Nash.


We got one or two videos didn't we? That's all the evidence we need.

----------

